# Steam side hustle



## DeanBell (Aug 17, 2016)

Hello all hope your well Dean here .

I am wanting to start a steam car wash /valeting business part time for now I am looking at the dupray plus one steamer thoughts or suggestions please 😊 I will be steaming both exterior and interior any tips or advice welcome

Regards 
Dean Bell ( the new guy)


----------

